#  Krankenpflege >   Ärger mit dem Pflegedienst >

## Pfleger01

Hallo!
Ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum und hätte da mal eine Frage!
Ich habe meine Mutter vor 4,5 Jahren zu mir genommen und betreue Sie alleine mit Unterstützung eines Pflegediestes im Bereich der Intimpflege!
Nun hätte ich zwei Fragen! 
1. Was hat in einem Pflegeprotokol des Pflegedienstes vermerkt zu werden?
Als ich es nämlich jetzt einmal durchlas hatte ich mehr den Eindruck das es ein Stasiprotokol über mich wäre! :-( 
2. Was kann man gegen einen Pflegedienst unternehmen der versucht einen dazu zu drängen die Pflegende Person von der Pflegestufe her höher einzustufen lassen obwohl es gar keinen Grund dafür gibt, bzw. der gepflegte die letzten Jahre wieder erheblich an Stabilität und Mobilität zurück gewonnen hat!  
Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand auf meine Fragen Anregung geben könnte!
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

----------


## feli

Lieber Harry!
Um das beurteilen zu können, sind das zu wenig Informationen.
Man müßte eine gesamte Fallanalyse anfertigen um zu dem Thema etwas sagen zu können. 
Wenn Du sehr unzufrieden mit dem Pflegedienst bist, würde ich den Vertrag kündigen und einen anderen beauftragen.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Pfleger01

> Lieber Harry!
> Um das beurteilen zu können, sind das zu wenig Informationen.
> Man müßte eine gesamte Fallanalyse anfertigen um zu dem Thema etwas sagen zu können. 
> Wenn Du sehr unzufrieden mit dem Pflegedienst bist, würde ich den Vertrag kündigen und einen anderen beauftragen.
> Liebe Grüße Feli

 
Hallo Feli,
danke erstmal für Ihr Feedback! 
Mein Problem liegt darin, dass das, was im Pflegeprotokol drin steht nur selten etwas über die geleistete Arbeit der Pflegeperson aussagt (z.B. große Toilette, Hilfe beim Anziehen, etc.). Es kommt eher wie ein Stasi-Protokol über mich oder was ich meiner Mutter "angetan" habe rüber.
Es steht z.B. drin wenn Sie ein Hämatom an einer Stelle hat, wo Ich ihn verursacht haben könnte, sprich am Arm oder Oberkörper, ist das Hämatom aber an einer Stelle wie der Innenseite des Knie's dann steht nichts darüber im Protokol bzw. man zitiert dann lieber eine "negative" Bemerkung meiner Mutter, z.B. es würde ihr alles weh tun oder die Beine würden so schmerzen!
An einem anderen Tag ist meine Mutter in einer Angst-Attacke von Zuhause davon gelaufen und ist in ein fremdes Auto eingestiegen und hat sich zu Verwandten fahren lassen weil man Sie umbringen und schlagen wolle.
Ich hatte den Ausbruch gar nicht mitbekommen weil ich nochmals eingeschlafen bin nachdem der Pflegedienst das Haus um 7:00 Uhr verlassen hatte! Da der Pflegedienst einen Haustürschlüssel hat ging ich auch davon aus das Sie die Tür hinter sich zuschliesst! 
Danach als meine Mutter bereits wieder Zuhause war, zurückgebracht von der Pflegerin (zugleich auch meine Cousine und Nachbarin), und mir eine Lüge aufgetischt wurde (Sie wäre bei Ihr Zuhause im Nachbarhaus gewesen), tauchte bei mir die Polizei auf und erklärte mir das Sie wegen einer entsprechenden Mitteilung die Ermittlungen auf nehmen müssten.
Seitdem ist die Kacke am dampfen und die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen!
Als Sie am anderen Tag zur Pflege kam, schrieb Sie ins Pflegeprotokol ...... "Frau H. ist am Vortag von Zuhause ausgerissen und Ihr Sohn wurde angezeit!" Das dreiste daran ist, das gegen mich gar keine Anzeige vorliegt! 
WAS bitte haben solche Notizen im Pflege-Protokol eines Pflegedienstes zu suchen :Huh?:  Das Pfl.-Protokol soll doch wohl mehr ein Nachweiß über die Pflegearbeiten sein oder?
WAS gehört den nun wirklich in dieses Pflege-Kurz-Protokol rein?

----------


## feli

Am besten setzen Sie sich mit dem Pflegedienst zusammen und reden über die Probleme, die auftauchen mit der PDL. 
Das Personal kann nur das dokumentieren, was es sieht und an Informationen erhält. 
Ich wundere mich über die Doku bei meiner Mutter auch öfters.
Da steht dann zb. Fr... hat nur wenig gegessen und getrunken Sie klagte den ganzen Tag über Schmerzen.
Nicht selten war ich mit meiner Mutter im Rollstuhl unterwegs, wir waren aus zum Essen und Mutter hat dann nicht nur ausgiebig gegessen, sie hat auch jede Menge getrunken.
Meinne Mutter gibt selbst schon einmal solche Informationen heraus, wenn die Schwestern fragen. Sie macht das weil sie meint es wird von ihr erwartet, daß sie hinfällig ist und Schmerzen hat.
Natürlich kann der PD nur das dokumentieren, was ihm gesagt wurde.
Blaue Flecken, Wunden usw. sollten dokumentiert werden. 
Was sagt denn ihre Mutter zum Pflegedienst wo die her wären? 
Vor allem wenn zb. eine Schwester ein wenig Respekt vor einer etwas aufbrausenden oder respekteinflößenden Art hat, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß diese vielleicht etwas Angst vor Ihnen haben könnten.
Das ist aber nur eine vage Vermutung.
Der Hinweis auf die ungünstig ausgedrückte Anzeige könnte passiert sein, weil das Pflegepersonal damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte, daß die Mutter sich darüber auch aufgeregt haben könnte.
Die Frage ist halt, woher die Information über eine Anzeige stammt.- 
In der Regel bekommt man Probleme durch eine möglichst sachliche Kommunikation am ehesten geregelt. Sicherlich mag man sich darüber aufregen, wenn einem etwas so sehr " spanisch " vorkommt.
Das nutzt aber nichts, wenn man nicht drüber redet bekommt man Mißverständnisse nicht ausgeräumt. 
Die Doku beinhaltet zb . auch das man eine Weglauftendenz eintragen müßte um sich rechtlich abzusichern.
So ein blauer Fleck kann auf eine Sturzgefahr hinweisen, -  
Wäre es evtl. sinnvoll für die Mutter einen Platz in einem betreuten Wohnen zu suchen?
Nicht böse sein, daß ist kein Vorwurf.
Ich pflege meine 88 jährige Mutter und weiß wie schwer das sein kann.
Das kann belastungsmäßig sehr an die Substanz gehen.
Ein betreutes Wohnen für meine Mutter ist zb. gar nicht so teuer, wie man sich das vorstellen würde. 
Sie würde in einer sehr guten Seniorenvilla für ein 60 qm Appartement und Garten zb. 800€ warm bezahlen ( es gibt auch viel günstigere Angebote), hinzu kämen die Kosten für die Pflege die vom Pflegegeld abgedeckt würden, und für das Essen, was  im Fall meiner Mutter 3 € für das Frühstück und 4,20€ für Mittag und Abendessen wäre. Für das Waschen und Bügeln (schrankfertig) müßte Muttter 70€ bezahlen, Die Putzfrau würde mit 10€ pro Stunde abgerechnet, bei einer Pflegestufe 2. 
Das ist manchmal leistbarer als man denkt.
Und wie gesagt, waren dies die Kosten für eine Seniorenresidenz. 
Das eigene Leben kann ja nicht dermaßen zerfetzt werden. 
Die Dokumentation ist üblich und man bekommt zb. bei Weltbild und im Net Informationen, was alles dokumentiert werden muß. 
Das ist in der häuslichen Krankenpflege noch intensiver als in einer Kliniik. 
Der MDK will normaler genauestens wissen, WAS ; Wann, wo, womit und wie oft passiert ist. 
Wenn vereinbahrt war, daß die Tür abgeschlossen werden muß, dann würde ich auch darüber nochmals mit dem Pflegedienst reden. Hierhingehend ist aber wichtig, ob die Mutter eingeschlossen werden darf. Denn das ist in Deutschland nicht in jedem Fall problemlos möglich. Auch hier müssen bestimmt Bestimmungen beachtet werden. Zb. wenn es brennen würde und der eingeschlossene kann die Wohnung nicht verlassen?
Das hat sehr viel mit dem Grundgesetz zu tun, wann man etwas abschließen darf.
Sicherlich müßte man auch hier genau die Bedungungen erforschen, wann das geschehen darf.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Harry
da ich in einem mobilen Pflegedienst arbeite, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. 
In den Pflegebericht schreiben wir, was wir beobachten und was auffällig ist. Wir sind angehalten, nicht das zu schreiben, was wir genau getan haben - das wird alles im Leistungsnachweis angekreuzt und abgezeichnet. Wir dokumentieren natürlich Verletzungen und blaue Flecken usw., aber nicht aus dem Grund, um zu beanstanden, dass evtl. der Angehörige Pflegefehler macht, sondern aus den Gründen, dass die Pflegekraft der nächsten Schicht Information darüber bekommt und dann, um alles nachvollziehen zu können, ob es besondere Gründe wie Schwindelanfälle oder sonstiges gibt. Wenn jemand in unserem Beisein stürzt und Verletzungen hat, was durchaus vorkommen kann, müssen wir ein Sturzprotokoll anlegen, oder bei bestimmten Wunden wird ein Wundprotokoll angelegt. Das alles machen wir nicht aus Lust und Laune, sondern weil der MdK alles dokumentiert haben will. Wenn wir z. B. Hämatome nicht eintragen und es damit Komplikationen gibt, z. B. eine innere Blutung, dann haben wir den schwarzen Peter, weil wir nicht drauf geachtet haben oder weil wir nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, wie der Verlauf war. Denn wenn irgendeine Gefahr besteht, dann müssen wir darauf eingehen und empfehlen, den Arzt hinzuzuziehen. Es geht wirklich nicht darum, Angehörige als unfähig hinzustellen oder zu verunsichern, sondern es muss uns in erster Linie um das Patientenwohl gehen. Wenn wir beobachten, dass jemand wenig trinkt, dann muss überlegt werden, ob eine Bilanzierung notwenig ist, d. h. dass das Trinkverhalten dokumentiert wird. Aber das sieht man den Patienten auch an. (Bei einmal zu wenig trinken sagt man dann eben: "Dafür trinken Sie dann einfach morgen wieder mehr.") Wenn dann die Angehörigen nicht drauf eingehen, ist das ihre Sache, dann dokumentieren wir auch das Gespräch mit den Angehörigen. Wir sind neben den Angehörigen mitverantwortlich für eine gute Pflege, und "was nicht dokumentiert ist, haben wir nicht getan oder nicht beobachtet", was uns dann wieder als Pflegefehler angelastet werden kann. Wir dürfen auch keine Diagnosen stellen, sondern können eben nur hineinschreiben, dass z. B. der Patientin die Beine schmerzen, wenn man nichts sieht. Rötungen und Schwellungen usw. sind auf jeden Fall zu dokumentieren, und dass wir den Angehörigen auf bestimmte Risiken aufmerksam gemacht haben. Wo wir beim Pflegeprotokoll etwas Probleme haben, ist, dass wir jedes Mal etwas hineinschreiben müssen, aber nur Besonderheiten aufschreiben sollen, so verlangt es der MdK. Dann kann das schon mal passieren, dass man schreibt, die Pat. habe wenig gegessen. Solche Dinge bitte mit der PDL klären. 
Wenn der Pflegedienst vorschlägt, eine Erhöhung der Pflegestufe zu beantragen, ist das etwas ganz Normales, und die Angehörigen sind eigentlich immer ganz froh, in der Hinsicht Hilfe zu bekommen. Schließlich geht es um einiges an Geld- und Sachleistungen. Es ist aber nicht üblich, die Angehörigen zu drängen, man respektiert es normalerweise, wenn sie sagen, dass ihnen diese Pflegestufe als ausreichend vorkommt, obgleich ich so was noch nie erlebt habe, denn eigentlich sind alle froh, wenn die Pflegestufe erhöht wird. Und der Pflegedienst empfiehlt es eigentlich nur bei Verschlechterungen, weil sonst die ganze Mühe vergeblich ist, wenn dann der MdK kommt und es keine Verschlechterung gibt.
Wenn eine Pflegekraft Mist baut, dann sollte das der PDL auf jeden Fall gemeldet werden, das gilt auch für unwahre Aussagen und Dokumentationen. Auch dann, wenn die Pflegekraft unfreundlich ist oder unsachgemäß arbeitet. Und auch wenn die Mutter Angst vor jemandem hat, muss die Ursache herausgefunden werden. 
Es macht mich jedoch stutzig, wenn die Mutter sagt, die Pflegekraft wolle sie schlagen und umbringen. Ich hatte mal eine Patientin, die mir davonlief. Sie regte sich sehr auf über mich und verlangte, dass die Polizei mich abführen solle, denn ich hätte einen Komplott gegen sie geschmiedet (mit jemandem, der schon lange verstorben ist und den ich gar nicht kenne). Und das, obwohl ich ganz freundlich und würdevoll mit ihr umgegangen war, eben wie es sich gehört. Aber sie war im Kopf nicht mehr ganz klar, was bei den älteren Menschen sehr oft vorkommt, und das kommt oft schleichend und für die Angehörigen unbemerkt. Auf jeden Fall muss das Ganze gründlich abgeklärt werden. 
Auch wenn es Angst-Attacken gibt, muss das dokumentiert werden. Der der Arzt muss die Dokus einsehen und nachvollziehen können, wie lange welche Symptome schon da sind. Wenn natürlich Hämatome an den Armen notiert werden, aber z. B. am Knie übersehen werden, ist das nicht in Ordnung. Außer wenn Patienten sich ständig stoßen und jeden Tag 10 neue blaue Flecken haben, dann schreibt man diesen Zustand eher allgemein. 
Der Vermerk bei dem Weglaufen der Mutter: "... Sohn wurde angezeigt"  ist nicht im Sinne der Dokumentation, weil das nicht die Mutter selbst betrifft. Solche Dinge sollten mit der PDL geklärt werden, ebenso das mit dem Absperren der Türe. Wenn sie weglaufgefährdet ist, dann muss die rechtliche Sache genau geklärt werden wg. evtl. Freiheitsberaubung, wie Feli schon sagte. 
Ich hoffe, dass dir damit einiges klarer wird und du manches besser verstehst. Auf jeden Fall solltest du mit der PDL ausführlich über oben genannte Bedenken sprechen. Wenn ihr zu keiner Einigung kommt, dann kannst du immer noch kündigen und dir einen anderen Pflegedienst suchen. Aber Vorsicht: Wenn die Mutter vor dieser oder jener Pflegekraft Angst hat, geschlagen oder umgebracht zu werden, sollte sie dahingehend gut untersucht werden, denn normalerweise verhalten sich Pflegekräfte nicht so, dass zu dieser Besorgnis Anlass gegeben ist. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Pfleger01

> Am besten setzen Sie sich mit dem Pflegedienst zusammen und reden über die Probleme, die auftauchen mit der PDL. 
> Das Personal kann nur das dokumentieren, was es sieht und an Informationen erhält. 
> Ich wundere mich über die Doku bei meiner Mutter auch öfters.
> Da steht dann zb. Fr... hat nur wenig gegessen und getrunken Sie klagte den ganzen Tag über Schmerzen.
> Nicht selten war ich mit meiner Mutter im Rollstuhl unterwegs, wir waren aus zum Essen und Mutter hat dann nicht nur ausgiebig gegessen, sie hat auch jede Menge getrunken.
> Meinne Mutter gibt selbst schon einmal solche Informationen heraus, wenn die Schwestern fragen. Sie macht das weil sie meint es wird von ihr erwartet, daß sie hinfällig ist und Schmerzen hat.
> Natürlich kann der PD nur das dokumentieren, was ihm gesagt wurde.
> Blaue Flecken, Wunden usw. sollten dokumentiert werden. 
> Was sagt denn ihre Mutter zum Pflegedienst wo die her wären? 
> ...

 
Hallo Feli
vielen vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort und den Input den Du mir gibst! 
Ich möchte Sie einfach so lange wie es geht bei mir behalten weil ich mir die Vergangenheit zeigt das Ihr das Leben mit mir und mit meinem Umfeld gut tut und Sie sich doch wieder einiges zurück erarbeitet hat! Sie hat Gewicht reduziert, muss im Gegensatzt zu früher keine Blutdruckpräparate und Entwässerungstabletten mehr nehmen und hat keine Herzrythmus-Störungen mehr, auch Ihre Schulddrüsenprobleme haben wir jetzt durch eine Jod-Radion-Therapie ein für alle mal lösen können, so das Sie heute keine Tabletten mehr nehmen muss! Lediglich ein leichtes Psychopharmaka gegen Ihre zeitweise wiederkehrenden Ängstzustände welche mit Ihrer Vergangenheit und einem (seit ich mich erinnern kann!) wiederkehrenden Traum der nun leider mit der Demenz zu einem Trauma wird/wurde, begründet sind. Aber toi toi toi, dieses muss ich nun auch nur noch Nachts verabreichen und dadursch schläft Sie auch ein bischen tiefer!
Sie hat sich in den 4,5 Jahren, wo ich Sie jetzt bei mir habe, von einer Konfektionsgröße 58 auf eine Größe 48 herunter gelaufen! Erst ging Sie mit dem Rollator los, dann sind wir auf Nordic-Walking Stöcke umgesattelt und nun läuft Sie wieder ohne Gehhilfen, nur hin und wieder muss ich Sie an der Hand nehmen!
Selbst das Duschen kann Sie wieder, mit Dusch-Stuhl, alleine, auch wenn man natürlich dabei sein muss und das ganze etwas überwachen und anleiten muss!
Das alles macht es auch wieder möglich nach 10 Jahren nun wieder mal zusammen Urlaub zu machen und dieser ist auch schon gebucht!  :-) Wir werden für zwei Wochen nach Süd-Schweden fliegen!
Ich habe Ihr immer versprochen das Sie solange es fürmichg eht nicht in eine Altenheim oder eine Altersresidenz ziehen muss und das Versprechen werde ich halten solange das für mich geht! Ausserdem wohnen wir hier in einer ländlichen Gegend und diese Residenzen sind HIER eher aus dem Boden gestampfte herzlose Demenz-Verwahr-Bunker, SORRY für den Ausdrück!
Ich danke Dir nochmal für Deinen Input und ich werde mir das eine oder andere sicher noch zwei-dreimal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann eine Entscheidung treffen! 
Betreff der Anzeige:
Das wurde hineingeschrieben weil die Pflegerin (die gleichzeitig meine Cousine und Nachbarin ist) einfach draus geschlussfolgert weil nach dem "ausbruch" meiner Mutter die Polizei ins Haus kam! 
vielen Dank nochmals für Deine Antwort!
Harry

----------


## Pfleger01

> Hallo Harry
> da ich in einem mobilen Pflegedienst arbeite, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. 
> In den Pflegebericht schreiben wir, was wir beobachten und was auffällig ist. Wir sind angehalten, nicht das zu schreiben, was wir genau getan haben - das wird alles im Leistungsnachweis angekreuzt und abgezeichnet. Wir dokumentieren natürlich Verletzungen und blaue Flecken usw., aber nicht aus dem Grund, um zu beanstanden, dass evtl. der Angehörige Pflegefehler macht, sondern aus den Gründen, dass die Pflegekraft der nächsten Schicht Information darüber bekommt und dann, um alles nachvollziehen zu können, ob es besondere Gründe wie Schwindelanfälle oder sonstiges gibt. Wenn jemand in unserem Beisein stürzt und Verletzungen hat, was durchaus vorkommen kann, müssen wir ein Sturzprotokoll anlegen, oder bei bestimmten Wunden wird ein Wundprotokoll angelegt. Das alles machen wir nicht aus Lust und Laune, sondern weil der MdK alles dokumentiert haben will. Wenn wir z. B. Hämatome nicht eintragen und es damit Komplikationen gibt, z. B. eine innere Blutung, dann haben wir den schwarzen Peter, weil wir nicht drauf geachtet haben oder weil wir nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, wie der Verlauf war. Denn wenn irgendeine Gefahr besteht, dann müssen wir darauf eingehen und empfehlen, den Arzt hinzuzuziehen. Es geht wirklich nicht darum, Angehörige als unfähig hinzustellen oder zu verunsichern, sondern es muss uns in erster Linie um das Patientenwohl gehen. Wenn wir beobachten, dass jemand wenig trinkt, dann muss überlegt werden, ob eine Bilanzierung notwenig ist, d. h. dass das Trinkverhalten dokumentiert wird. Aber das sieht man den Patienten auch an. (Bei einmal zu wenig trinken sagt man dann eben: "Dafür trinken Sie dann einfach morgen wieder mehr.") Wenn dann die Angehörigen nicht drauf eingehen, ist das ihre Sache, dann dokumentieren wir auch das Gespräch mit den Angehörigen. Wir sind neben den Angehörigen mitverantwortlich für eine gute Pflege, und "was nicht dokumentiert ist, haben wir nicht getan oder nicht beobachtet", was uns dann wieder als Pflegefehler angelastet werden kann. Wir dürfen auch keine Diagnosen stellen, sondern können eben nur hineinschreiben, dass z. B. der Patientin die Beine schmerzen, wenn man nichts sieht. Rötungen und Schwellungen usw. sind auf jeden Fall zu dokumentieren, und dass wir den Angehörigen auf bestimmte Risiken aufmerksam gemacht haben. Wo wir beim Pflegeprotokoll etwas Probleme haben, ist, dass wir jedes Mal etwas hineinschreiben müssen, aber nur Besonderheiten aufschreiben sollen, so verlangt es der MdK. Dann kann das schon mal passieren, dass man schreibt, die Pat. habe wenig gegessen. Solche Dinge bitte mit der PDL klären. 
> Wenn der Pflegedienst vorschlägt, eine Erhöhung der Pflegestufe zu beantragen, ist das etwas ganz Normales, und die Angehörigen sind eigentlich immer ganz froh, in der Hinsicht Hilfe zu bekommen. Schließlich geht es um einiges an Geld- und Sachleistungen. Es ist aber nicht üblich, die Angehörigen zu drängen, man respektiert es normalerweise, wenn sie sagen, dass ihnen diese Pflegestufe als ausreichend vorkommt, obgleich ich so was noch nie erlebt habe, denn eigentlich sind alle froh, wenn die Pflegestufe erhöht wird. Und der Pflegedienst empfiehlt es eigentlich nur bei Verschlechterungen, weil sonst die ganze Mühe vergeblich ist, wenn dann der MdK kommt und es keine Verschlechterung gibt.
> Wenn eine Pflegekraft Mist baut, dann sollte das der PDL auf jeden Fall gemeldet werden, das gilt auch für unwahre Aussagen und Dokumentationen. Auch dann, wenn die Pflegekraft unfreundlich ist oder unsachgemäß arbeitet. Und auch wenn die Mutter Angst vor jemandem hat, muss die Ursache herausgefunden werden. 
> Es macht mich jedoch stutzig, wenn die Mutter sagt, die Pflegekraft wolle sie schlagen und umbringen. Ich hatte mal eine Patientin, die mir davonlief. Sie regte sich sehr auf über mich und verlangte, dass die Polizei mich abführen solle, denn ich hätte einen Komplott gegen sie geschmiedet (mit jemandem, der schon lange verstorben ist und den ich gar nicht kenne). Und das, obwohl ich ganz freundlich und würdevoll mit ihr umgegangen war, eben wie es sich gehört. Aber sie war im Kopf nicht mehr ganz klar, was bei den älteren Menschen sehr oft vorkommt, und das kommt oft schleichend und für die Angehörigen unbemerkt. Auf jeden Fall muss das Ganze gründlich abgeklärt werden. 
> Auch wenn es Angst-Attacken gibt, muss das dokumentiert werden. Der der Arzt muss die Dokus einsehen und nachvollziehen können, wie lange welche Symptome schon da sind. Wenn natürlich Hämatome an den Armen notiert werden, aber z. B. am Knie übersehen werden, ist das nicht in Ordnung. Außer wenn Patienten sich ständig stoßen und jeden Tag 10 neue blaue Flecken haben, dann schreibt man diesen Zustand eher allgemein. 
> Der Vermerk bei dem Weglaufen der Mutter: "... Sohn wurde angezeigt"  ist nicht im Sinne der Dokumentation, weil das nicht die Mutter selbst betrifft. Solche Dinge sollten mit der PDL geklärt werden, ebenso das mit dem Absperren der Türe. Wenn sie weglaufgefährdet ist, dann muss die rechtliche Sache genau geklärt werden wg. evtl. Freiheitsberaubung, wie Feli schon sagte. 
> Ich hoffe, dass dir damit einiges klarer wird und du manches besser verstehst. Auf jeden Fall solltest du mit der PDL ausführlich über oben genannte Bedenken sprechen. Wenn ihr zu keiner Einigung kommt, dann kannst du immer noch kündigen und dir einen anderen Pflegedienst suchen. Aber Vorsicht: Wenn die Mutter vor dieser oder jener Pflegekraft Angst hat, geschlagen oder umgebracht zu werden, sollte sie dahingehend gut untersucht werden, denn normalerweise verhalten sich Pflegekräfte nicht so, dass zu dieser Besorgnis Anlass gegeben ist. 
> Alles Gute!

 Hallo Nachtigall! 
Auch Dir vielen vielen Dank für Deinen Input!
Deine Erklärungen machen Sinn und bringen mich auch dazu die Sache von einer anderen Seite zu sehen! Ich fühlte mich durch einige Protokoll-Kommentare eindach ziemlich angegriffen! Ich werde diesbezüglich nochmals über die Bücher gehen! 
EBEN das dachte ich auch, das das mit der Anzeige nichts im Protokoll zu suchen hat, weil es nichts mit meiner Mutter und der Pflege zu tun hat und ausserdem ist es nur eine Mutmassung der Pflegerin weil nach dem "Ausbruch" der Mutter natürlich die Polizei bei uns ins Haus kam! ES ist also weder die Wahrheit noch hat es etwas mit der Pflege zu tun! DAS ist eben der Punkt der mich auf die Palme gebracht hat! 
Ich hätte allerdings noch eine Frage an Dich, da vom Fach bist!
Dadurch das die Polizei eingeschaltet wurde, wurde natürlich ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet und das Amt für Altenpflege hinzugezogen!
Der Leiter des Pflegedienstes wurde von der Sachbearbeiterin des Amtes angerufen und er hat der Amtsfrau Auskunft über das Protokol gegeben ohne das Enverständniss meiner Mutter oder meiner Wenigkeit als Bevollmächtigter einzuholen! Es lag keine akkute Gefahrenlage vor die Ihn hätte dazu veranlassen müssen!
Ist so etwas rechtens oder hat dieser Pflegedienstleiter seine Kompetenz massiv überschritten?  
vielen Dank im voraus!
Grüsse
Harry

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Harry,
da bin ich jetzt leider überfragt. Normalerweise gilt die Schweigepflicht bei allen, die nicht zum Pflegedienst gehören bzw. nicht mit eingebunden sind wie Ärzte, Wundtherapeuten usw.  Ich weiß nun nicht, was der PDL der Sachbearbeiterin alles erzählt hat und wie weit in solchen Fällen die rechtlichen Befugnisse gehen, da bin ich auch zu wenig geschult.  
Ich würde sagen, jetzt lass mal Ruhe einkehren und beobachte noch ein paar Wochen lang, wie das alles läuft, schau dir die Pflegekräfte gut an, was für einen Eindruck sie auf dich machen, besprich deine Besorgnisse mit dem PDL, gehe ruhig auf deine Mutter ein mit ihren Ängsten, denn sie spürt es sehr, wenn du dich über den Pflegedienst aufregst, gerade bei Demenz ist man für Stresssituationen sehr empfindlich. 
Übrigens finde ich es großartig, wie sehr du dich um deine Mutter kümmerst.
Kannst dich jederzeit gerne wieder melden, wenn es was Neues zu berichten gibt, das ist auch für usn Forumsteilnehmer sehr interessant. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Pfleger01

> Hallo Harry,
> da bin ich jetzt leider überfragt. Normalerweise gilt die Schweigepflicht bei allen, die nicht zum Pflegedienst gehören bzw. nicht mit eingebunden sind wie Ärzte, Wundtherapeuten usw.  Ich weiß nun nicht, was der PDL der Sachbearbeiterin alles erzählt hat und wie weit in solchen Fällen die rechtlichen Befugnisse gehen, da bin ich auch zu wenig geschult.  
> Ich würde sagen, jetzt lass mal Ruhe einkehren und beobachte noch ein paar Wochen lang, wie das alles läuft, schau dir die Pflegekräfte gut an, was für einen Eindruck sie auf dich machen, besprich deine Besorgnisse mit dem PDL, gehe ruhig auf deine Mutter ein mit ihren Ängsten, denn sie spürt es sehr, wenn du dich über den Pflegedienst aufregst, gerade bei Demenz ist man für Stresssituationen sehr empfindlich. 
> Übrigens finde ich es großartig, wie sehr du dich um deine Mutter kümmerst.
> Kannst dich jederzeit gerne wieder melden, wenn es was Neues zu berichten gibt, das ist auch für usn Forumsteilnehmer sehr interessant. 
> Alles Gute!

 Hallo liebe NAchtigall  :-) 
vielen dank für Deine aufmunternden Worte und das Kompliment!
Wir haben erst gestern beim Bäcker, der neben der Tagespflegestätte liegt, ein Praliné-Geschenk bekommen weil die Verkäuferin so angetan ist wie ich mich um meine Mutter kümmere, Sie hatte uns schon ein paarmal beobachtet wenn ich Sie dort ablieferte oder wir noch etwas bei Ihnen im Geschäft eingekauft haben! Das tut einem hin und wieder doch gut! Aber das nur nebenbei!  :-) 
Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen, ich habe in einem Schreiben der Caritas Nordrhein-Westfalen zu dem Thema Schweigepflicht einmal nachgelesen das der Pflegedienst bei Aussagen gegenüber Dritten zuerst die betreffende zu Pflegende oder den Bevollmächtigten um Erlaugnis fragen muss um Auskunft geben zu können! Ausnahme wenn eine Notsituation vorliegen würde, d.h. meine Mutter wäre bewußtlos und könnte sich nicht dazu äussern oder man muss um Schaden abzuwenden dem Arzt Auskunft geben! 
Das sehe ich auch ein und das macht Sinn!
Aber in unserem Fall lag keine akute Notsituation vor und meine Mutter ist auch keiner Gefahr ausgesetzt gewsen zum Zeitpunkt dieses Gespräches! Das Gespräch zwischen Amt und Pflegedienstleiter fans erst rund einen Monat nach dem Vorfall, das meine Mutter von zu Hause unter Angstzuständen ausgerissen ist, statt! 
Er hätte also meine Mutter oder mich anfragen können ob wir Ihn von der Schweigepflicht entbinden würden! Das hat er nicht getan sondern sich darüber hinweggesetzt und sich bei der Sachbearbeiterin vom Amt ausgekotzt! 
Ich denke soetwas muss bzw. werde ich mir/uns nicht bieten lassen!
Ich weiß nur nicht ob diese Statute von der Caritas Nordrhein-Westfalen auch für Baden-Württenberg gilt?!? 
Vielleicht hätte ich mich schon ein paarmal weniger aufgeregt, wenn ich dieses Forum schon früher gefunden hätte!  :-) 
Vielen Dank erstmal an Dich für Deinen Beistand und an ALLE dort draussen die das lesen!  :-) 
liebe Grüsse
Harry

----------


## Nachtigall

Gern geschehen!
Übrigens musst du in deinen Beiträgen nicht jedesmal den ganzen Beitrag, auf den du dich beziehst, als Zitat einfügen. Das tut man eher, wenn einzelne Sätze rausgepickt werden und dazu Stellung genommen wird. Ansonsten kann ja jeder die vorigen Beiträge durchlesen und weiß dann, worum es geht. So ist es nur doppelt gemoppelt. 
Ja, das Kompliment ist berechtigt, denn ich habe leider viel zu oft mitbekommen, dass sich viele Menschen um ihre alten Eltern nichts scheren und respektlos mit ihnen umgehen, oder aber dass sie sie überbehüten und bevormunden u. v. m. Da sehe ich es besonders gerne, wenn sich jemand liebevoll kümmert.

----------


## Pfleger01

Hallo Nachtigal,
ja danke für den Tip, aber ich glaube das Problem lag irgendwie an meinem alten Computer oder dem Programm von Patientenfragen :-)  Jetzt ging zum erstenmal der "Kasten" zum DIREKT antworten auf, davor musste ich immer erst dreimal den Button ANTWORTEN unterhalb Deiner Messages drücken bevor ich die Möglichkeit hatte etwas zu schreiben!  :-)
Aber dennoch, vielen Dank nochmals für deine Tips, besonders die fachlichen! ;-)
Man versucht immer liebevoll mit Ihnen umzugehen, aber man ist halt auch nur ein Mensch! 
liebe Grüsse
Harry!

----------

